# Wire sizes?



## rellis1962 (Mar 1, 2010)

About to order tinned wire. What sizes should I order? I need to know size for connecting two batteries in parallel and then from there to the TM. Also, what is the typical size for lights, bilge pump, live well aerator. I know that there are variables that could possible change the size needed. I will have typical running lights forward and aft. Typical bilge set up with 800gpm pump. I think the aerator is a 300gpm pump.


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 1, 2010)

To connect the batteries I would suggest 2 ga and for the reste 10 ga.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2010)

I use 4ga for all of my battery connections (parallel or series). For running to your trolling motor, how are you going to connect it? I am using stud connectors, and I'm also running 4ga from the battery to that terminal, then attaching whatever wire came off the trolling to that same stud.

If you look at the bus bars here - I'm using the single stud. They also have another one where you can hook up smaller accessories and get power, I just didn't see it when I ordered them at first - https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine Electrical Supply/Busbars and Covers/. This website is where I get all of my electrical wires and stuff from - hard to beat on price....

For any lights, fish finders, bilges, livewell pumps, etc - I would use 16-14ga. 10 ga is a little too much to connect those all together with. What comes on all of those accessories is usually 18-22ga wire, and it's hard enough connecting 14ga to those tiny wires.... even more so if you used 10ga.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 1, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I use 4ga for all of my battery connections (parallel or series). For running to your trolling motor, how are you going to connect it? I am using stud connectors, and I'm also running 4ga from the battery to that terminal, then attaching whatever wire came off the trolling to that same stud.
> 
> If you look at the bus bars here - I'm using the single stud. They also have another one where you can hook up smaller accessories and get power, I just didn't see it when I ordered them at first - https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine Electrical Supply/Busbars and Covers/. This website is where I get all of my electrical wires and stuff from - hard to beat on price....
> 
> For any lights, fish finders, bilges, livewell pumps, etc - I would use 16-14ga. 10 ga is a little too much to connect those all together with. What comes on all of those accessories is usually 18-22ga wire, and it's hard enough connecting 14ga to those tiny wires.... even more so if you used 10ga.



Which one would you recommend for a trolling motor, navigation lights, and bilge pump and maybe a spotlight?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2010)

I would use no less than 10ga for the trolling motor - I think that is the size of the wire that is on there. I would use 8ga if the run from the battery to the motor is more than 5' or so.

As for the bilge and all that - I would use 14ga. I use 14ga for everything in by boat because I can buy it in rolls of 25'.

If I have a circuit board where I'm running just 1 wire from the battery and everything else runs off that, I would use 10ga from the battery to the board, then run 14ga for livewell pumps, bilges and spotlight, and 18-22ga for the lights because they won't need as much juice to work.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. If I used a switchboard I would run power from the battery to swithboard and then different guages from the swithcboard to the different power draws?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Thanks. If I used a switchboard I would run power from the battery to swithboard and then different guages from the swithcboard to the different power draws?



Right - atleast I'm pretty sure that's how it works. You want to carry a larger ga wire from the battery to the switch because it will be carrying the most amp - therefore a larger ga to handle the load. Then each individual accessory can use a smaller ga wire because it will not be pulling power for all accessories, only itself.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 1, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. If I used a switchboard I would run power from the battery to swithboard and then different guages from the swithcboard to the different power draws?
> ...



Awesome Thanks. Anybody know where to get these switchboxes????


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm talking about fuse boxes with toggle switches on them.. you can get them at bass pro, cabelas, etc - https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...cm_pla=Primary&cm_ite=234x60&_requestid=81130


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 1, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I'm talking about fuse boxes with toggle switches on them.. you can get them at bass pro, cabelas, etc - https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...cm_pla=Primary&cm_ite=234x60&_requestid=81130




Thats them. Thanks.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 1, 2010)

Where do you get your navigation lights?


----------



## rellis1962 (Mar 1, 2010)

Got mine at Academy. But would really like to get some LED stuff. Anyone got a link for that.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2010)

I got mine at a local bait shop here in GA... wait, I think you're in GA too... I got them up at Hammonds in Cumming. They aren't the cheapest, but they had the ones that I wanted. I took my rear light out of the boat the other night when I started painting on it, and now I can't find the stupid thing. It's not a globe type - those bother me too much at night when I fish. I've got one that just is shaped like a dome, and it only lets light out around the sides... that part is about 1/2" wide. I think it's made by Perko... same company that made the front nav light I have.


As far as the LED nav lights... I just found some the other day on Perko's website. They aren't cheap either. I might get a LED for the transom, but I'm fine with the front being regular bulbs. I think that rear light was close, if not more than $50. 

(these are the 36" poles)

this one is $80 - https://www.bbgmarine.com/MARINE-PR...versal-LED-Pole-Light---36"/product_info.html

$75 with shipping - https://www.keenzo.com/showproduct.asp?ID=1549139

$46 - but it's a 48" pole - https://www.antarespro.com/2693871-...erko+Perko+Omega.aspx?sgd=330d319d308d308d318

You might be able to find it cheaper... I'll do more looking later tonight because I have to get one too


----------



## rellis1962 (Mar 1, 2010)

Order the wire and terminals for battery cables as well as some 14 and 16 gauge wire of various colors. www.tinnedmarinewire.com seemed to have decent prices and shipping for all that I ordered. I will decide what kind of TM connection to go with after I actually have a TM.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2010)

one thing about genuinedealz is they will put your connectors on the cable for you for $1.00 each end. This is really handy when working with 2-6ga wire - that stuff is a pain to try and crimp. I had them do mine and they do really nice work. Definitely worth the extra buck, and saved me the hassle of using the bolt cutters to crimp 4ga wire. Oh, they're down in Brunswick GA too


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 2, 2010)

delete


----------



## caveman (Mar 2, 2010)

This may be a little late but just found it from old post by LarryA.



https://www.cncphotoalbum.com/doityourse ... wiring.htm


----------



## caveman (Mar 2, 2010)

OKbad link not sure why?

look on page 11 for wire size link by LarryA at the bottom of page it works.


https://www.cncphotoalbum.com/doityourse


----------



## rellis1962 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, just received the wire I ordered from Tinned Marine Wire. Fast service! Wire is exactly as I expected. I did not do a lot of shopping around before I bought so not sure the prices are the absolute lowest but seemed very reasonable to me. Here are some pics of the wire order and some other electrical components I have accumulated for the project.


----------

